# Άνοψη, κάτοψη και δε συμμαζεύεται



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2009)

Καλημέρες!
Τι θα λέγατε να μαζέψουμε όλα αυτά τα τοπογραφικά/αρχιτεκτονικά σε ένα νήμα (χιντ: σε αυτό, δηλαδή :)) και να τελειώνουμε; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βρίσκω διάφορες αποδόσεις, αλλά και πολλές διαφωνίες και θα ήθελα να έχουμε έτσι μια άποψη πιο σφαιρική, πιο εμπεριστατωμένη, με τη βούλα, βρε παιδάκι μου!
Επομένως, μέχρι να έρθουν οι πιο ειδικοί (Έλσα, δίαρ;) και γνώστες του αντικειμένου (Αμβρόσιε;), υποβάλλω στην ομήγυρη την κάτωθι λίστα (σας υπόσχομαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσω να μιλάω σαν σύμβαση) και εκλιπαρώ τη βοήθειά σας (όπως επίσης και σαν τεύχος του Αστερίξ).

Άνοψη 
Κάτοψη
Πλάγια όψη
Τομή
Για το πρώτο έχω βρει *underneath view* και για το δεύτερο *plan view*. Για τα υπόλοιπα, η κλήση μου προωθείται :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 12, 2009)

Σωστά είναι αυτά που έχεις βρεί. Το τομή είναι συνήθως _(cross-)section_. Οι πλάγιες τομές είναι side views ή elevations.

Αυτό εδώ το λήμμα της Wikipedia εξηγεί διάφορα.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 12, 2009)

Ευχαρίστως, Παλάβρα, δίαρ! :)
(Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη οτι κάπου αλλού μέσα στο φόρουμ έχουμε ξανακάνει τέτοια κουβέντα, θα ψάξω τι είχαμε βάλει τότε και επανέρχομαι συντόμως, βρω-δε-βρω...)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 12, 2009)

Τελικά μόνο συντόμως δεν επανήλθα αλλά έπεσε δουλειά...
Λοιπόν, μάζεψα τα παρακάτω, αλλά ας τα ελέγξει και κάποιος άλλος (μπορεί να έχω *και* ορθογραφικά λάθη):


*γενικό τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα* = general topographic plan
*διαμόρφωση περιβάλλοντα χώρου* = landscape design
*τοπογραφικό σχέδιο* = site plan, layout plan
*σχέδιο γενικής διάταξης* = general layout, master plan
*σχέδιο χαράξεων* = coordinates plan
*κατόψεις, κάτοψη* = plans, plan view 
*κάτοψη (α') υπογείου* = (first) basement floor plan
*κάτοψη ισογείου* = ground floor plan
*κάτοψη α' ορόφου* = first floor plan 
*κάτοψη στέγης/δώματος* = roof plan
*άνοψη (κάτοψη των οροφών ή ψευδοροφών)* = reflected ceiling plan
*τομές * = sections
*τομή (κατά μήκος) * = longitudinal section
*τομή (εγκάρσια)* = cross-section ή lateral section
*όψη* = elevation (south, east, κλπ)
*πρόσοψη* = front view 
*πλάγια όψη* = side elevation, side view
*οικοδομικές λεπτομέρειες* = construction details 
*κατόψεις κλιμακοστασίων* = stairway plans
*λεπτομέρειες κλιμακοστασίων* = stairway details
*πίνακας υλικών τελειωμάτων* = material and finish schedule
*πίνακας κουφωμάτων* = frames table (doors and windows) 
*λεπτομέρειες κουφωμάτων* = frames details 
*λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής κελύφους* = details of building shell construction 
*ειδικές λεπτομέρειες* = specific details 
*λεπτομέρειες περιβάλλοντος χώρου* = details of surrounding area / landscape details

*παθητική πυροπροστασία (έκθεση-σχέδια)* = passive fire protection (report - drawings)

*Νομοθεσία:*
*Γ.Ο.Κ. (Γενικός Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός)* = Building Codes (General Building Standards) 
*Κτιριοδομικός Κανονισμός* = Building Regulation
*Κανονισμοί Ειδικών έργων* = Special Projects Regulations
*Κανονισμός Πυροπροστασίας Κτιρίων * = Buildings’ Fire Protection Regulation 
*Οδηγίες σχεδιασμού για ΑΜΕΑ* = Special provisions for disabled 
*Μέτρα για τη μείωση της ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης των κτιρίων * = Measures to reduce energy use in buildings (Εnergy Performance of Buildings)

*φάσεις μελέτης* = design phases
*προκαταρκτική μελέτη* = conceptual design
*προμελέτη* = preliminary study
*οριστική μελέτη* = final design
*μελέτη εφαρμογής* = detailed design

Ουφ! Είναι να απορείς με τόση μελέτη και τόσα σχέδια πόσο άσχημο είναι το αποτέλεσμα γύρω μας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2011)

Elsa said:


> *πρόσοψη* = front view



Τελικά, τι είναι πρόοψη; Η σχεδιαστική απεικόνιση της πρόσοψης; Ή είναι όρος που χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στο μηχανολογικό/ναυπηγικό σχέδιο και όχι στο αρχιτεκτονικό;


----------



## Elsa (Jan 22, 2011)

_Πρόοψη_ σε αρχιτεκτονικά δεν έχω δει, εκτός αν είναι παρωχημένος όρος για την πρόσοψη.
(μήπως είναι όρος της μαντικής; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2011)

Κοίτα, δεν είναι μόνο τα ράκη των αναμνήσεών μου από το μισό εξάμηνο μηχανολογικό σχέδιο που έκανα πρωτάκι, ούτε μόνο τα ευρήματα. Ακόμη και στην ΙΑΤΕ υπάρχει και πρόοψη ως «αξιόπιστο», με πηγή το ΤΕΕ. Γι' αυτό ψάχνομαι λίγο (πολύ λίγο όμως...).


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2011)

Στα λεξικά (μόνο Δημητράκο, LSJ) θα βρούμε την αρχαία σημασία της λέξης (_πρόοψις_, πρόβλεψις, foreseeing). Τη σημασία στη σημερινή της χρήση θα πρέπει να τη βγάλουμε από τα παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 22, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κοίτα, δεν είναι μόνο τα ράκη των αναμνήσεών μου από το μισό εξάμηνο μηχανολογικό σχέδιο που έκανα πρωτάκι, ούτε μόνο τα ευρήματα. Ακόμη και στην ΙΑΤΕ υπάρχει και πρόοψη ως «αξιόπιστο», με πηγή το ΤΕΕ. Γι' αυτό ψάχνομαι λίγο (πολύ λίγο όμως...).


Α, για τα μηχανολογικά δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να ισχύει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2011)

Ίσως τελικά είναι θέμα αρχαιότητας  και κάποια στιγμή η πρόοψη να συγχωνεύτηκε εννοιολογικά με την πρόσοψη. Πάντως, στο συνημμένο pdf είναι μια _Πρόοψις υδατοφράκτου_, από τις Σχεδιάσεις τεχνικών έργων, Κων. Καμάρα, Βιβλ. του Τεχνικού, Εκδ. Ιδρ. Ευγενίδου (1964 ;)) -- παρεμπ, εξαιρετική πηγή τεχνικής ορολογίας τα βιβλία του ΕΙΕ.


----------

